

Ask HN: Good Java development tools? - jsmcgd

At work, a new hire introduced us to Powermock. It's an amazing tool that allows you to write really pure unit test. It made me think what other great tools are we missing?
======
m0digital
IntelliJ IDEA

------
kbhangui
Eclipse

